# 2008 Ford F150 4x4 ac issues



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

I am wondering how many other Ford truck owners have or have in the past, issues with the AC not having the cold bite it had when it was new? As soon as I turned 20k miles my ac took a dump and has not recovered. It circulates cool air but this thing will not cool the cab for chit. I have taken it in to be fixed 2 times and they still cannot get it fixed. Does anyone know if the whole AC unit can be replaced? I love the truck, but I made the salesman promise the AC would work after 20k miles and he did of course. Ok, it took a dump at 21k. Go figure. I will pay to have the thing fixed if the darn dealer would just fix it. All, they say when I pick it up is "It is the metering door that is getting stuck or a o-ring was bad". I don't want excuses; I just want an AC unit that blows cold air darnit. Know what I mean? I drive in Houston Texas for goodness sakes. Any insight or help would be greatly appreciated.

If I can not get it fixed, I'm going to trade it in on a yota... awww, I had to go there....That's just wrong....


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

this mite help. I'm considering doing the same for the summer. My truck is cool but not FREEZING.

http://www.f150online.com/forums/2004-2008-f-150/336684-i-fixed-my-poor-c-performance.html


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Makes since. It should not be a problem. This looks to easy. I am not worried about stopping up the heater core, I never use the darn thing. I tell you what Ford did and why this system is designed poorly. It was designed up in Canada where it never gets hot. Then, they put it on the trucks to be sold down in the south and the difference is day and night. I tried putting the deep freeze AF in it and it did not do a thing. I have a Ford 98 model STX with 170k miles on it and the AC will run you out of the cab. I wished I could swap them out. It would be the perfect truck then. I will get the Ford place to do it for me. I have access to some better quality valves that are stainless high pressure needle valves that will not rust or go bad. It should look better aesthetically anyway. I will post up some pics once I am done with it. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

You could also try to insulate your accumulator & a/c hoses with foil backed foam,underhood temps. are up there in the summer time & this will hurt the a/c cooling.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

glad I could help. definitely post up pics.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I've got an 07 and looked up the same problem. What I've found out there's a problem with the temp controller or the button on the dash with the blue and red stripe on it. It works some time and some not. If that trap door going outside opens it's because it's being made to do so. It's one of those things that is bad enough that Ford knows about but won't recall. Mine did this as soon as the warranty went out, go figure.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Yea, it makes sense. I wished there was something I could do to just fix it. I would pay for it if there was indeed a fix. I am still going to try what was mentioned above and see if it at least helps. Thanks for the info. So basically the salesman just flat out lied to me about it. Thieves and liars have a special place in my heart. ;-)


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

07 fx4 4dr not cold was told its the new system and just nothing they can do .I bought it new and have never been cool enough complained at dealer and nothing done .stuck like chuck


----------



## texasfisherman (Mar 9, 2007)

*For what it's worth....*

.....i wouldn't recommend completely cutting flow to the heater core. Manufacturers have gone to a "constant flow" system for a reason. That reason is Electrolysis and you DO NOT want it in your truck....believe me.
I'm not saying that you'll definitely induce electrolysis with this modification but you don't even want to take the chance.
If you want to install a valve that reduces flow to the core I'd say you'll probably be OK but don't cut it off completely.
Yes, I am an ASE Certified tech and know from experience that chasing electrolysis is no fun and very expensive.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

hummm.... What other options do I have? I telling you, the trade for that yota is starting to look sweeter and sweeter....daaaaawwwwww I just said it. I can not believe I just said it.......


----------

